

Pure to Applied - kjak
http://thepenngazette.com/pure-to-applied/

======
ddellacosta
I've been fumbling in slow motion through Professor Ghrist's Calculus MOOC on
Coursera
([https://www.coursera.org/course/calcsing](https://www.coursera.org/course/calcsing)),
and while I find it challenging it's quite enjoyable. His presentation style
is quirky and his manner of speech...unique, but he presents concepts in a
very compelling and lucid fashion. It's obvious he and his team have put a
tremendous amount of effort into the class, and it's especially apparent in
the videos.

I enjoyed reading about what he does the rest of the time: unsurprisingly he
is doing interesting things in applied math. Thanks for posting this kjak, I
wouldn't have discovered it if it hadn't come up on HN!

